# Buying used decoy trailer.



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

was wondering if anyone had a trailer that they were planning on selling because the upcoming season we are going to need to have a trailer so if anyone is sellig just let me know.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have one for sale. 5 by 8 enclosed 2005 model. Asking $1000.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

do u have decoys to put in it?


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yup thats y i need it because me and my buddies are getting to much decoys to just use our small trailer so we need more room. and that one isnt enclosed so it would be nice if it were enclosed.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

haha u guys wont even be able to drive. are u gunna beg me to bring you freshman hunting next year?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

riley is going to have his license in august so ya your
probably going to be begin us!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

what do u mean? august is in time for the season. and i've got the permission for a lot of land around here.


----------



## snag (Dec 24, 2008)

hunter52 said:


> I have one for sale. 5 by 8 enclosed 2005 model. AskIiyesng $1000.


----------



## snag (Dec 24, 2008)

snag said:


> hunter52 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one for sale. 5 by 8 enclosed 2005Yes,I'm interested in your 5 x 8 trailer. [email protected]


----------

